# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  22 and balding

## angie3224

My name is Angela and i have two boys 6 and 3 and im 22 years old and every time i go through my hair with my hands it falls off the root itself..and i can see my scalp..very difficult to cover now..I dont know whats happening to me and no one seems to want to help...PLZ HELP ME WITH ADVICE OR REMEDIES?..IM AFRAID OF BEING BALD...especially im only 22..i also had a gulf size ball grow on top of my scalp but never received medical attention for it..was that related to hair falling out?..PLZ HELP ME!!!

----------


## mudge127

The golf size ball growth would not be from your hair falling out.  More likely whatever caused that growth could also be causing your hair to fall out.

I would go see a doctor about the growth, any growth can be dangerous.  And find the cause and fixing the growth could fix the hair from falling out (hair can fall out from stress or an illness)

----------


## ALLISWELL

i think you should give QR678 or acell+prp a try, i have heard from some people its working like wonders for them!!

----------

